# Dojunim Choi, Yong Sul - Video Footage



## jungkihapkidoamerica (Apr 11, 2007)

*For those of you who have not had the opportunity to view probably the only footage of Dojunim Choi, Yong Sul performing techniques, here is the link below. In this video clip from www.jungkikwan.com which someone put on youtube.com is Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo and the late Master Michael Wollmershauser in August, 1979. Grandmaster Lim studied with Choi, Yong Sul for 19 years. 9 of those years were special private lessons. GM Lim will be in the U.S. in July/Aug 2007 to teach seminars. For those new to Martial Talk or those who have never seen the footage of Dojunim Choi, enjoy!* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4etfN-8zzE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for that footage it is of course priceless.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link. 

Who's voice is heard on that clip? At the beginning it can be heard that the clip is of a private lesson, but you can see other students in the clip. It is difficult to see the background because of the green hue.

BTW, please exuse my ignornace...but am I correct to assume that "Dojunim" is either a title or an honorific?


----------



## jungkihapkidoamerica (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi 
The person speaking on the voice over is the late Master Michael Wollmershauser. I personally think it is amazing that there is such footage...even though the quality is poor.
We can thank Master Wollmershauser for this rare footage.

Dojunim basically means the founder/head of the system.


----------



## ladytaekwondo (Apr 15, 2007)

The footage you see is actually the property of the AHA, Grandmaster Wollmershauser taped this footage and 8 other reels which I have and have not been seen, with a 8mill camera therefore making the hues off. In addition, this is a third generation of the footage as I have the original 9mil films as well as the original video it was put on.  The voice is that of Master Mike.  Master Mike put this footage on video and gave it to Grandmaster Lim.  I am not too sure how Mike would feel knowing the video was given to Grandmaster Lim as a gift not as a publication.  It appears to me that some are trying to gain from the footage.  I hope as you all watch the footage that you remember the man that made it possible for you to see it.  

My best to all.

Joannie Wollmershauser


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 15, 2007)

ladytaekwondo said:


> The footage you see is actually the property of the AHA, Grandmaster Wollmershauser taped this footage and 8 other reels which I have and have not been seen, with a 8mill camera therefore making the hues off. In addition, this is a third generation of the footage as I have the original 9mil films as well as the original video it was put on. The voice is that of Master Mike. Master Mike put this footage on video and gave it to Grandmaster Lim. I am not too sure how Mike would feel knowing the video was given to Grandmaster Lim as a gift not as a publication. It appears to me that some are trying to gain from the footage. I hope as you all watch the footage that you remember the man that made it possible for you to see it.
> 
> My best to all.
> 
> Joannie Wollmershauser


 

I, for one, am most grateful to Mstr Wollmershauser for having this opportunity to view such a moment caught on film :asian: .


----------



## zDom (Apr 18, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> I, for one, am most grateful to Mstr Wollmershauser for having this opportunity to view such a moment caught on film :asian: .



Me too. It's a treasure for those of us who practice hapkido.

I would love to see a cleaner version of the footage.

BTW, Mrs. Wollmershauser: what did you decide to do with Choi's knife?


----------



## Miles (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this video!

Miles


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 20, 2007)

A great treat to watch. Thank you for making it available.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 27, 2007)

You know I believe that seeing footage of Choi is absolutely priceless.  I for one believe that it is selfish to hide footage and photo of that sort of thing anyway.

Let's see: The Wright Brothers invented flight via air plane.  Can we see the actual one?  Yes, in North Carolina.

I am not to take away from accomplishment, that is not my intention at all.  However, I guess I am too Western in my thought processing that there is a Smithsonian and video for a reason.

I know of many stories where Dad and GM Hildebrand wanted to video GGM Park, a 3rd generation hapkidoan but never got the chance.  However, we have a plethra of pictures and old cirriculum manuals and everything written and printed since 69.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 27, 2007)

I for one am glad he was able to share this priceless treasure for all of us to see.


----------



## bdparsons (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting this footage.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------

